# Internal wiring diagram for AF 758a Sam the Semaphore Man



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Does anyone have the internal wiring diagram for Sam? What I need to know is where does the wire that powers the track hooks up internally when the solenoid is activated so that power is applied to the track. Thanks in advance!:appl:


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Does anyone have the internal wiring diagram for Sam? What I need to know is where does the wire that powers the track hooks up internally when the solenoid is activated so that power is applied to the track. Thanks in advance!:appl:


The power wire is a separate white wire from the clip at the rear of the base of Sam to the base rail clip that is in the isolated section of the track. Here is a pic of the underside of Sam with the wires from the two button controller to their positions. Another pic. without the wires and directions for hook up. The 758 is a little different but hopefully yours is a 758A.























Hope this helps.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks Cramden! My internal wiring looks much like photo #1 but I can't understand how the Base (Black) wire is switched to the FAHNESTOCK clip (White). It appears to me that the path is from the center of the solenoids through the large power droppin resistor to the FAHNESTOCK connection. Also, I don't see what is connected just below and to the right of the FAHNESTOCK. 
I believe that someone miswired my base as it doesn't transfer power to the FAHNESTOCK. clip that inturn is connected to the dead portion of the track via the White wire. Any other suggestions?


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Do you have a picture?


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

I don't have one at this time so the pics came from the web. The resistor only sends nominal voltage to the clip when Sam is out of the shack. The power goes to the clip from the long flat metal slide. When Sam is in the shack the bar should be over to the left contacting the tang off of the clip letting current through to the clip and out to the track. When Sam comes out the metal slide moves to the right and that's when the current flow is broken and the resistor keeps the engine from cycling into neutral. You should get normal operation until you press the red button and the solenoid moves the arm off the tang. The only thing I can't see clearly is there appears to be a short black wire on the solenoid end with the red wire. Does yours look the same and is it connected. I'm not sure if the current to the metal slide comes from the rod that connects to the slide. Base power has to get to the slide somehow because the fahnstock clip looks insulated from the base. Wish I could be more helpful but without one I'm going on memory alone.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks again Cramden. 

"The only thing I can't see clearly is there appears to be a short black wire on the solenoid end with the red wire. Does yours look the same and is it connected. I'm not sure if the current to the metal slide comes from the rod that connects to the slide. Base power has to get to the slide somehow because the fahnstock clip looks insulated from the base."

Mine looks like the phpto but I don't get nor remember what the little black wire is or connected. I will have to wait until tommorro to go out to my garage to verify. I Will let you know.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

It's hard to tell but it could be connected to the black wire in the center of the solenoid that comes from the switch and might connect to another wire from the bottom of the solenoid. It looks like there is a piece of tape wrapped around the solenoid that keeps the small wire tight against the solenoid. Let us know when you can look.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

cramden said:


> It's hard to tell but it could be connected to the black wire in the center of the solenoid that comes from the switch and might connect to another wire from the bottom of the solenoid. It looks like there is a piece of tape wrapped around the solenoid that keeps the small wire tight against the solenoid. Let us know when you can look.


I looked at mine and the small black wire from the center of the solenoid that is secured with tape to the solenoid goes to a terminal that is riveted to the base of Sam. Makes sense as black is the "Base" color. 
I am still having a problem switching Base to the fiber pinned isolated section of track. I will keep you posted. It was 30 f degrees in my garage and my fingers get too cold to work and enjoy my layout. I may have to wait until spring!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

If the connection to the base of Sam is good then the sliding metal bar should transfer the current to the clip and out to the track. I would do some continuity checks to verify that all solder joints are good and also check the clip post from inside the base to the outside. Also check the isolated track and connection again. Clean the metal tang where it contacts the metal bar along with the end of the bar. I can't think of anything else that would not allow the base clip to not get power from the unit.


----------



## race944t (Jan 5, 2016)

Make sure you guys are comparing the wiring of the same "Sam". There was a 1 button and a 2 button version.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

cramden said:


> The power wire is a separate white wire from the clip at the rear of the base of Sam to the base rail clip that is in the isolated section of the track. Here is a pic of the underside of Sam with the wires from the two button controller to their positions. Another pic. without the wires and directions for hook up. The 758 is a little different but hopefully yours is a 758A.
> View attachment 476996
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Cramden! :thumbsup: I have tried and re-tried to get this to work. I think that everything is wired correctly. However, I am confused as to the wire on the back side that connects to the insulate section. All I read at that point is about 6vac (keep alive voltage). I do not understand how that changes to >6vac when the button is pressed so that the loco will go forward or continue forward. The wiring inside is exact as to the photo that you provided. I am going nuts over this very simple thing! My mind is giving me troubles.:laugh::laugh::laugh: Perhaps you can help a little more? Thanks


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The way this accessory is configured is the fahnestock clip with the white wire and one end of the resistor attached is insulated from the base. The black wire and the metal bar as well as the other end of the resistor are connected to the metal base. When the man is inside the shed the metal bar touches the spring clip on the back of the fahnestock clip. This electrically bypasses the resistor allowing full voltage to the engine. When the man is out of the shed the metal bar withdraws from the clip allowing the current to flow from the fahenstock clip through the resistor to the base/black wire. This drops the voltage to about 4V max.


----------

